
Jason Fried interview at Big Think - aditya
http://bigthink.com/jasonfried
======
francissson
Good interview. He makes some good points on the cloud versus local security.
Also, agree with his thought on interruptions and roles managers play in most
companies.

I like that he sticks to his guns, he doesn't seem willing to compromise
quality to make easy money.

------
sscheper
Very interesting interview. Completely agree about the whole interruptions and
meeting segment. I do believe, though, that he's a bit wrong about
advertising. Nerds don't like advertising; however, it works well for the
masses. Your grandma, mom and sister aint paying for api access to a phone--
they'll click on a Godiva Chocolate ad, though. Sad, but true.

Overall, good interview.

